# Configuring Huawei E1732



## TwiNight (Jul 4, 2012)

I need help in configuring my Huawei modem. *H*ere is what I have done so far:

modify loader.conf to start umodem(4) at boot time. u3g(4) and umass(4) were already loaded.

Plugged in the modem. The device was recognised properly as /dev/cuaU0.0.

I searched a lot in many forums. *I* can't get a definite idea about how to write the ppp.conf file. *H*ere is what I know about the ISP:


```
APN : internet
USERNAME : guest
PASSWORD : guest
PHONE : *99***1#
```

Just for the reference I am attaching wvdial.conf from Arch Linux. Please see the *[Dialer idea]* section.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 4, 2012)

Follow the handbook: 28.2 Using User PPP


----------

